# Storing and accessing files web page



## Bren-sg (Jan 14, 2005)

Hi,

I am very new to web-design, but very keen to learn.

Can anyone give me some advice and some starting points.

What I would like to build a multi-functional web site.

Can someone tell me is it possible to have a website which you can use to save and update files to...e.g...

You go to your web site from any internet browser in any computer and you can then say go to an area of the web site and type in a password...from which you can then access files for update/download and then save them back to so that when you move to another computer you can see or access the updated file.

I have a computer at home - could this access as the storage location for the files or would it be/could it be stored on a third party's server where you buy the domain name and say some storage space?

I probably have not explained that very well - but any help and advice would be very much appriciated.

Many thanks,

Brendon.


----------



## greyknight17 (Jul 1, 2004)

Hi Brendon, you can save and access the files but not directly (like the public). You will have to login to your account in the server (where you stored those files in) and do it. This can be done on any web browser if your webhost supports it.

You can store it on your computer if you want, but that would mean leaving your computer on 24 hours - otherwise the site will be down.

Here's what I suggest doing.

1. Get a domain name if you want (or use free ones - but they are down a lot if you have a lot of traffic)
2. Get a webhost - start off with a small amount of space and expand if necessary
3. This should have been step one :laugh: , but you should have some idea of what your site is like. I would get it started first before doing steps 1 and 2.


----------



## ricerider623 (Oct 21, 2004)

*You Could Try This Free Host*

Hi Brendon,
Like you , I have been working on some pages.I currently have 2 up and running at the same site.I am going to put another on in a few minutes and it will have some links on it that could be very useful for you.Make sure you read all of the first page because the link you will be looking for may be at the bottom.It will probably be named Thanks To or Resources.
My Site
Good Luck,
Mikey


----------



## virii1 (Feb 1, 2005)

If you know C# or VB you could create your site in ASP. You could link the ASP (login.aspx) page to an access database for authentication. Once verified, you would be able to program the page that shows up after login.aspx to browse your hard drive. Sorry I can't give you the code, as I'm only at the beginner/intermediate stages of C# and VB.


----------



## Sequal7 (Jan 13, 2005)

Hello

I am not certain I understand your question, but you can upload and store, download and modify any file to your webserver via FTP. 
OR
You can create a php, asp, jsp webpage that can be updated via the internet. You basically add, remove, edit text, images, links, buttons, menus etc from the web browser. It is essentially a dynamic website, a good example of this are web portals.

If you wanted to try some, go to http://hotscripts.com/PHP/Scripts_and_Programs/Portal_Systems/index.html. These portals are fully updateable websites from your browser anywhere in the world, nothing to download. Just enter your admin username and password, and you can edit anything on the website once its loaded to your server.


----------



## Amnesia_180 (Jul 2, 2004)

Hi.

Check out the Web Design Forums , they can point you in the right direction and give yuo lots of useful resources.

A good book wouldnt go a miss though, even though everything is on the net. WIth a book you can have it at the side, without having to flip back and forward through screens etc, this makes learning much easier!

Hope this helps


----------



## mdavison69 (Aug 3, 2004)

if your just going to store and move files around you could just sign up at yahoo and use there briefcase section, its very simple to use and ther is a pretty reasonable amount of space.


----------

